# Anyone have experience with the Nikola app?



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

It looks like it's brand new to the AppStore and currently only for iPhone, but I was wondering if anyone has used the app "Nikola". If so, what are your thoughts? It looks really neat and handy if you love metrics on your trips and charging data. My only concern (aside from the price) is how frequently it pings the car for data, which I believe wakes the car up each time.

If it does ping the car a lot, and if that does wake the car up each time, are there potential negative side affects to the battery or any other components? Or is it harmless?

https://www.nikolaapp.com/


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I use the TezLabApp. Similar functions.


----------



## Stratto (Aug 20, 2018)

Leery to give Nikola App my log in and password to my Tesla account.


----------



## Geek (May 15, 2018)

I won't do that with any app. Use the token instead.


----------

